# Logo Me Boot logos



## utcu

There's a pretty decent thread going on over at xda involving boot logo designing and requests. I love making stuff for fellow Nexus users and I know a lot of other people on here do too. I was thinking we could start our own thread over here and see what everyone has come up with or would like. I posted a few I've come up with below and I'm more than happy to take requests. A mod is more than welcome to move this to the theme section or wherever they see fit but I figured it'd be more noticeable here.

*I've decided to place all the current boot logos, and lock icons on my flickr for easier viewing and download. I'll keep this thread updated as well as the flickr set. *

*FLICKR BOOT LOGO SET*


----------



## m.alkhalel

I would love to get a logo done for me. its basicly 2 letters "*mo*" , I would like to put skull between the 3 lines of the letter "m" ( \*skull eye* l *skull eye* / ) and skull nose in the middle line, and an alien face in the "O" letter. I hope you get what i mean


----------



## utcu

m.alkhalel said:


> I would love to get a logo done for me. its basicly 2 letters "*mo*" , I would like to put skull between the 3 lines of the letter "m" ( \*skull eye* l *skull eye* / ) and skull nose in the middle line, and an alien face in the "O" letter. I hope you get what i mean


I'll see what I can come up with later tonight. Any specifics colors?


----------



## m.alkhalel

white or red or both lol. Big Thanks in advance!


----------



## huskerkate

i had one for my OG, and it's basically my avatar - Huskers, baby!!!  would you be able to do anything with that??? that would be some sweet sauce!!!


----------



## ms0chez

I been thinking we needed a thread like this over here at rootz. Wanna make a boot logo that's says Sanchez for me in a sans Serif font?


----------



## utcu

Looks like I'm going to be busy tonight. Luckily I'm off tomorrow.  lol
I'll have all these requests posted by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Quantim0

thanks for posting thsee. I'm definitely going to replace my unlock icon with the Rootz logo.


----------



## Pathology

Coheeeeeeeeed!!!

That is all.


----------



## UnfedBear67

I thought we couldn't change the boot logo. Did I miss something?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

UnfedBear67 said:


> I thought we couldn't change the boot logo. Did I miss something?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Yep, you did. Thats what happens when you dont visit for a few hours...









HERE is the app that allows you to change the images.

BTW. OP, is this thread open to anyone that wants to post their images?


----------



## mentose457

Pathology said:


> Coheeeeeeeeed!!!
> 
> That is all.


...and Cambriaaaaaaaaa.

Ya, ive got a good eye. Like a sniper in fact.


----------



## utcu

ms0chez said:


> white or red or both lol. Big Thanks in advance!


Well here they are guys and girls. Hopefully they're to your liking and if not I have no problem redoing them. lol. What's the point in changing something if you're not happy with it. Feel free to pm me if you want them changed in any way, or just post in here again.

Also it appears that the new update allows for slightly larger images. Hmm. More possibilities. I haven't tested out the new dimensions yet but I'll give it a shot with any new requests I get. Right now I have my templates set to the older dimensions and personally I like the sizing. Feel free to specify which size when you make a request.  Disregard this for now. Turns out that the larger dimensions cause the images to become pixelated and distorted so I'm going to continue using the stock size for any designs I make until they fix it.


----------



## utcu

mentose457 said:


> BTW. OP, is this thread open to anyone that wants to post their images?


Totally missed your question earlier. Sorry. lol. Definitely post up what you've got. We need to get as many designs out there as we can. I enjoy making them for people but you never know when you might see someone's that you'd like to use. Heck, you might even save me some time making them if you post one that interests someone. hahah

So yes. Post up your images. Post up ideas. Post up requests. Let's have fun with this.


----------



## UnfedBear67

mentose457 said:


> Yep, you did. Thats what happens when you dont visit for a few hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is the app that allows you to change the images.
> 
> BTW. OP, is this thread open to anyone that wants to post their images?


Thank you sir cant believe i mist this.


----------



## ms0chez

UnfedBear67 said:


> I thought we couldn't change the boot logo. Did I miss something?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Yeah an app was created by Ezeekel called Logo Me. Its pretty cool.

Edit: I just realized I was late lol. Didn't see the second page.


----------



## Pathology

mentose457 said:


> ...and Cambriaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Ya, ive got a good eye. Like a sniper in fact.


I love you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

Pathology said:


> I love you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You...









Me...









JK I was more like this...


----------



## m.alkhalel

utcu said:


> Well here they are guys and girls. Hopefully they're to your liking and if not I have no problem redoing them. lol. What's the point in changing something if you're not happy with it. Feel free to pm me if you want them changed in any way, or just post in here again.
> 
> Also it appears that the new update allows for slightly larger images. Hmm. More possibilities. I haven't tested out the new dimensions yet but I'll give it a shot with any new requests I get. Right now I have my templates set to the older dimensions and personally I like the sizing. Feel free to specify which size when you make a request.  Disregard this for now. Turns out that the larger dimensions cause the images to become pixelated and distorted so I'm going to continue using the stock size for any designs I make until they fix it.


Thank you.


----------



## SimsDelt

Could you make one for the GA Bulldogs. I already have their Georgia "G" as the lock icon. Thanks so much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

SimsDelt said:


> Could you make one for the GA Bulldogs. I already have their Georgia "G" as the lock icon. Thanks so much.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No problem. I'll have it worked up in a little bit. Any specific colors or just the team colors? Black, red outline, And a white glow maybe?


----------



## cordell

Slayer for the slaytanic speed metal fans!










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology

How about some Death Metal ones??

Cannibal Corpse
Pathology
Dying Fetus
Aborted

Anything of that nature??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu

Pathology said:


> How about some Death Metal ones??
> 
> Cannibal Corpse
> Pathology
> Dying Fetus
> Aborted
> 
> Anything of that nature??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'll make them once I get done breakfast. Cannibal corpse is some good stuff.


----------



## Pathology

Indeed they are.

Thank ya!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dirk64

Just another one

Sent from Gnex...


----------



## utcu

Pathology said:


> Could you make one for the GA Bulldogs. I already have their Georgia "G" as the lock icon. Thanks so much.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


All done. The bulldogs one is kinda basic but I wasn't sure if I should include the logo since you said that was already your lock icon. If you want any changes just let me know. And the death metal icons came out great. Only one I couldn't decide on was the cannibal corpse one. Wasn't sure if I liked the white shadowing or not. Personally I like the plain red on black.


----------



## BootAnimator

Don't forget folks, the latest update to the app allows for much bigger images now. Can fill half the screen now!


----------



## utcu

BootAnimator said:


> Don't forget folks, the latest update to the app allows for much bigger images now. Can fill half the screen now!


I've been having issues with the new resolutions. They don't appear in the center. It ends up being at the half point and below. And any other attempts have either resulted in distortion or pixelation of some sort. Seems like we end up sacrificing quality for size. I've got templates ready for the larger icons if anyone wants to try it but personally I'm sticking with the smaller resolutions. lol


----------



## Pathology

utcu said:


> All done. The bulldogs one is kinda basic but I wasn't sure if I should include the logo since you said that was already your lock icon. If you want any changes just let me know. And the death metal icons came out great. Only one I couldn't decide on was the cannibal corpse one. Wasn't sure if I liked the white shadowing or not. Personally I like the plain red on black.


You are god.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator

utcu said:


> I've been having issues with the new resolutions. They don't appear in the center. It ends up being at the half point and below. And any other attempts have either resulted in distortion or pixelation of some sort. Seems like we end up sacrificing quality for size. I've got templates ready for the larger icons if anyone wants to try it but personally I'm sticking with the smaller resolutions. lol


Hmm, I've gone a bit larger and still looks good. But haven't gone the max size/Res yet. Will have to check it out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## utcu

BootAnimator said:


> Hmm, I've gone a bit larger and still looks good. But haven't gone the max size/Res yet. Will have to check it out. Thanks for the info.


No problem. Let me know what you come up with. I'd love to start mixing it up with the larger sizes.


----------



## utcu

Came up with a few more simple designs and also decided to start posting all the images to my flickr so anyone can view them all at once and download them as they'd like.

Here's the link to my flickr set. All photos are set to public so you should have no problems downloading them. If you're not familiar with flickr's layout. Click the image you'd like to view, click the dropdown arrow that says actions towards the top left of the image, click view all sizes, then you'll see a link that says download original size. That's the one you want to use. 

Boot logos on Flickr

I'll try to keep that updated as much as possible.


----------



## SSMayNV

utcu said:


> I've been having issues with the new resolutions. They don't appear in the center. It ends up being at the half point and below. And any other attempts have either resulted in distortion or pixelation of some sort. Seems like we end up sacrificing quality for size. I've got templates ready for the larger icons if anyone wants to try it but personally I'm sticking with the smaller resolutions. lol


I have the same problem with max Res. The top of the image starts at y=640


----------



## utcu

Made a couple logos and a lock icon for people using Gummy.


----------



## cordell

For the bottom image I use a black square, looks clean with only the one image.


----------



## bp328i

The distortion or pixelation is due to the over all size of the ones that were done. If you keep the size under 12126 Byte then there is no distortion or pixelation.

I'm using a much larger full color Google logo and it looks great.


----------



## Pathology

cordell said:


> For the bottom image I use a black square, looks clean with only the one image.


I do the same xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu

bp328i said:


> The distortion or pixelation is due to the over all size of the ones that were done. If you keep the size under 12126 Byte then there is no distortion or pixelation.
> 
> I'm using a much larger full color Google logo and it looks great.


 I noticed this but it still doesn't fix the placement issue unfortunately.


----------



## bp328i

utcu said:


> I noticed this but it still doesn't fix the placement issue unfortunately.


Have you tried placing the image on a transparent background that is the maximum dimensions (720 x 595)?

EDIT: Never mind, I just tried, that pushes it all the way to the bottom of the screen.


----------



## SimsDelt

utcu said:


> All done. The bulldogs one is kinda basic but I wasn't sure if I should include the logo since you said that was already your lock icon. If you want any changes just let me know. And the death metal icons came out great. Only one I couldn't decide on was the cannibal corpse one. Wasn't sure if I liked the white shadowing or not. Personally I like the plain red on black.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

The bulldogs one looks great. Thanks so much.


----------



## utcu

Two more for today.


----------



## utcu

I lied. Here's a few more. Boondock saints themed.


----------



## utcu

Can't sleep for some reason. Decided to play some NES. lol. Got some awesome ideas! Couldn't wait to make them and post them up. Enjoy the 8-bit goodness guys. Also threw in one for one of my favorite street artists, Banksy. The dude is a monster.


----------



## utcu

Decided to show some love for the some of thee other popular roms since I'd imagine not everyone is using Gummy. Also did a few more game, book, and art logos. Also I know a few people have used the launcher to make their phone look like a windows phone so I made a lock and logo to complete a theme like that as well. Overall 17 images were added. One was just an all black lock so I didn't bother including it in this post.


----------



## Nydalxy

Lock icon for my fellow Yankee fans... 10 in a row!


----------



## utcu

Here's my last uploads of the day.


----------



## Barf

utcu said:


> Decided to show some love for the some of thee other popular roms since I'd imagine not everyone is using Gummy. Also did a few more game, book, and art logos. Also I know a few people have used the launcher to make their phone look like a windows phone so I made a lock and logo to complete a theme like that as well. Overall 17 images were added. One was just an all black lock so I didn't bother including it in this post.


A fellow painter I see. Obey son!


----------



## utcu

Barf said:


> A fellow painter I see. Obey son!


Yes sir. Street art and train car canvases are a bit of a hobby of mine.


----------



## cubsfan187

Here's mine for Hybryd. Just a simple one.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

cubsfan187 said:


> Here's mine for Hybryd. Just a simple one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I like the font. I noticed that's a higher resolution. With it being placed near the top like that did it center it on the y-axis any better or is it still below the half line?


----------



## cubsfan187

utcu said:


> I like the font. I noticed that's a higher resolution. With it being placed near the top like that did it center it on the y-axis any better or is it still below the half line?


Its actually called hybrid font. It had to be set that high on the background to be about in the middle of the screen. Don't know exactly why but it worked out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

Not sure how many people are into anime but it seems to be popular over on xda. I don't really watch any of it, but if anyone would like to give me some suggestions I'd love to make some more icons. Right now all I've made is a Naruto one.








Same goes for any other requests as well. Just let me know what yous want. I enjoy making all these logos. I finally posted my Paypal info in my profile if anyone would like to donate anything. All donations are going to the "My girlfriend's bionic took a poop on her, looks like I'm saving up for another nexus fund"







lol

I also want to thank everyone. Design is one of my passions and my set of icons on Flickr has almost 300 views in 4 days. Makes me really happy to see that. You keep viewing and I'll keep designing. Spread the word too. I especially love making the requests. I enjoy a challenge once in a while.

I also like making backgrounds too. lol. So pretty much any graphic requests... hit me up. Icons, boot logos, backgrounds. I'm game for anything.


----------



## utcu

Got a decent amount of new logos. A lot of simple ones. If anyone is from the east coast... PA, DE, NJ area you'll definitely get a laugh out of the one set. lol.


----------



## Black00StangGT

utcu said:


> Got a decent amount of new logos. A lot of simple ones. If anyone is from the east coast... PA, DE, NJ area you'll definitely get a laugh out of the one set. lol.


Good old Wawa can't go wrong there haha. I'm from NY but been to plenty of Wawa's in NJ and PA.


----------



## Reno Skyy

utcu said:


> Not sure how many people are into anime but it seems to be popular over on xda. I don't really watch any of it, but if anyone would like to give me some suggestions I'd love to make some more icons. Right now all I've made is a Naruto one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for any other requests as well. Just let me know what yous want. I enjoy making all these logos. I finally posted my Paypal info in my profile if anyone would like to donate anything. All donations are going to the "My girlfriend's bionic took a poop on her, looks like I'm saving up for another nexus fund"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I also want to thank everyone. Design is one of my passions and my set of icons on Flickr has almost 300 views in 4 days. Makes me really happy to see that. You keep viewing and I'll keep designing. Spread the word too. I especially love making the requests. I enjoy a challenge once in a while.
> 
> I also like making backgrounds too. lol. So pretty much any graphic requests... hit me up. Icons, boot logos, backgrounds. I'm game for anything.


Could u make more naruto ones that would be awesome! Love the one u made me :+)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

Reno Skyy said:


> Could u make more naruto ones that would be awesome! Love the one u made me :+)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No problem. I'll try to put a few together in the morning. If not, you can expect them tomorrow night definitely. Any specifics you'd like?


----------



## Reno Skyy

utcu said:


> No problem. I'll try to put a few together in the morning. If not, you can expect them tomorrow night definitely. Any specifics you'd like?


Another naruto maybe a sasuke an a sharingan as the unlock icon at the bottom uchiha anything from those would be great thanks again! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

Can anyone possibly make the top logo a glock logo, and the lock emblem look like you're looking down the barrel of a glock? Just an idea.


----------



## utcu

Barf said:


> Can anyone possibly make the top logo a glock logo, and the lock emblem look like you're looking down the barrel of a glock? Just an idea.


I'm finally getting ready to lay down and I see another notification. Lol. I could work something up for you. The barrel of the gun part I should already have an image for. Did you mean the glock logo that has the words or did you mean use a glock as the logo?


----------



## Barf

utcu said:


> I'm finally getting ready to lay down and I see another notification. Lol. I could work something up for you. The barrel of the gun part I should already have an image for. Did you mean the glock logo that has the words or did you mean use a glock as the logo?


The logo with the letters. Go to sleep though, no rush lol


----------



## Nydalxy

Thanks for all of the work utcu! Could you make one with the Suzuki "GSXR?" Along with it, the Suzuki "S" for the lock icon.


----------



## cubsfan187

If I could find the images to use, I would love a 3D looking colored Google logo. I just can't seem to find a good enough looking one to use.

Here's one.


----------



## cubsfan187

Droidalicious said:


> Thanks for all of the work utcu! Could you make one with the Suzuki "GSXR?" Along with it, the Suzuki "S" for the lock icon.


Here is the Lock img for ya. You'll have to tell me if it looks ok and fits. I just resized it and didn't try it out. Lol.


----------



## utcu

Reno Skyy said:


> If I could find the images to use, I would love a 3D looking colored Google logo. I just can't seem to find a good enough looking one to use.
> 
> Here's one.


I managed to get the glock and the gsxr ones done this morning. I'll post them tonight after I finish the other ones.


----------



## Barf

utcu said:


> I managed to get the glock and the gsxr ones done this morning. I'll post them tonight after I finish the other ones.


Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## jocampbe

Can I get a Phish logo kinda like this?

http://ssdd.samsbiz.com/store/image/2y5hf/Stickers_Phish_-_Rainbow_Logo_Sticker_324.jpg


----------



## Tidefan22

If anyone's doing request could u make this fit with logo me

Sent from my GNex


----------



## utcu

jocampbe said:


> If anyone's doing request could u make this fit with logo me
> 
> Sent from my GNex


No problem on the phish one. That'll be easy. The guns and roses one I might have to mess with a bit. I can either try a different resolution or I'll figure something out for you. I might have them done tonight with the other batch or definitely tomorrow night. I also want to thank everyone for their patience. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## cubsfan187

Tidefan22 said:


> If anyone's doing request could u make this fit with logo me
> 
> Sent from my GNex


Try this one. Let's see how that fits on the screen.


----------



## cubsfan187

Sorry UT. I saw it and just decided to help out a little. Not trying to step on any toes here.


----------



## utcu

cubsfan187 said:


> Sorry UT. I saw it and just decided to help out a little. Not trying to step on any toes here.


Lol. Don't worry about it man. I appreciate the help and the more options every one has, the better. I was thinking I can make it really big and it'll be below that half line on the screen or I'll end up using that as a backdrop for some kind font that fits. It's tough with round logos and a rectangular template. Lol


----------



## Tidefan22

cubsfan187 said:


> Try this one. Let's see how that fits on the screen.


Sent from my GNex

I tried it out but its very small. What's the biggest size logo me or the Gnex allows? I just know its different than the DX. Also there's no rush on getting it done, your doing me a favor so whenever u can do it


----------



## cubsfan187

The size has to be 720x595 for the logo and 720x100 for the lock icon. I had a feeling it was gonna end up small. I'll have to play around with it later on when I get home from work. Unless UT gets to it first.


----------



## Tidefan22

I tried saving the image a different way and it said in logo me the image was to big, but the other way it worked but it was real small... just make it the biggest size possible and I'll be happy... thanks man
Sent from my GNex


----------



## billymaloney3

is it easy to make one of these? I really want one that says Chris Webby

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nydalxy

cubsfan187 said:


> I managed to get the glock and the gsxr ones done this morning. I'll post them tonight after I finish the other ones.


Thanks to both of you!


----------



## utcu

billymaloney3 said:


> is it easy to make one of these? I really want one that says Chris Webby
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's pretty simple. Just a matter of getting the right resolution and size. I have templates I made for Photoshop so it's less time consuming for me. Then it's just a matter of finding the right images and fonts you'd like. Then onto editing and all.


----------



## utcu

Everything is done but the new Naruto and sasuke icons. Still didn't upload anything to the set yet so I can do it all at once. I'll have them ready a little later tonight though.


----------



## fused2explode

utcu said:


> Yes sir. Street art and train car canvases are a bit of a hobby of mine.


Please do ironLAK, with pink k. Ironla"k"

f2e


----------



## fused2explode

And do "the seventh letter" logo

f2e


----------



## utcu

fused2explode said:


> Please do ironLAK, with pink k. Ironla"k"
> 
> f2e


Not a problem. That's actually one of my favorite paints. I usually use that or molotow. The seventh letter logo will definitely get done too. Can't guarantee it'll be tonight but definitely by tomorrow night someone.


----------



## billymaloney3

can someone do one that just says Chris Webby for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode

utcu said:


> Not a problem. That's actually one of my favorite paints. I usually use that or molotow. The seventh letter logo will definitely get done too. Can't guarantee it'll be tonight but definitely by tomorrow night someone.


Are you on the east coast?

f2e


----------



## fused2explode

utcu said:


> Not a problem. That's actually one of my favorite paints. I usually use that or molotow. The seventh letter logo will definitely get done too. Can't guarantee it'll be tonight but definitely by tomorrow night someone.


I don't use it for throwies or bombs but yeah its the shit when you need it.

f2e


----------



## Barf

fused2explode said:


> Are you on the east coast?
> 
> f2e


I am ! And I agree, molotow isn't for throwies 

Edit: oh you meant ironlak lol


----------



## Reno Skyy

utcu said:


> Everything is done but the new Naruto and sasuke icons. Still didn't upload anything to the set yet so I can do it all at once. I'll have them ready a little later tonight though.


Thanks I can't wait to see it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

fused2explode said:


> I am ! And I agree, molotow isn't for throwies
> 
> Edit: oh you meant ironlak lol


I'm from Jersey. lol. The molotow coversall is great for quick tags in any weather. I prefer ironlak for bigger pieces. I feel like its a bit better for cutting lines. I've been doing a lot of stickers recently and I've become a pretty big fan of junobo ink since my last trip to Philly. I'm just about done all the icons. I'll have them up in about 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## utcu

billymaloney3 said:


> can someone do one that just says Chris Webby for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This would be no problem. Any specific colors or fonts?


----------



## utcu

Here they are guys. I've got plans tomorrow but I'm off Sunday so I'll have more done tomorrow night into Sunday. The only one that I couldn't upload was the Guns and Roses one. Said the file was too large so I tested it and it was a little distorted so I'm going to retry that one. I'll upload it as soon as it's good though. Also added a slightly larger Bansky rat lock icon as requested by a member over at xda.


----------



## Barf

utcu said:


> Here they are guys. I've got plans tomorrow but I'm off Sunday so I'll have more done tomorrow night into Sunday. The only one that I couldn't upload was the Guns and Roses one. Said the file was too large so I tested it and it was a little distorted so I'm going to retry that one. I'll upload it as soon as it's good though. Also added a slightly larger Bansky rat lock icon as requested by a member over at xda.


Not only did you post my request, but others I am also interested in. Thanks so much for your contribution to this thread.


----------



## Reno Skyy

utcu said:


> Here they are guys. I've got plans tomorrow but I'm off Sunday so I'll have more done tomorrow night into Sunday. The only one that I couldn't upload was the Guns and Roses one. Said the file was too large so I tested it and it was a little distorted so I'm going to retry that one. I'll upload it as soon as it's good though. Also added a slightly larger Bansky rat lock icon as requested by a member over at xda.


Sweet thanks bro I appreciate it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

Hopefully I'll have another big batch done Sunday. I think I got the Guns and Roses one looking pretty good. And also I forgot to post the Phish one. Sorry about that.


----------



## Karnaj

Mine are simple the Bacon SU is thanks to Robert Anderson on G+ I swiped his avatar. Working on getting more creative.

Karnaj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barcodelinux

Do we have to use the Logo Me app to flash boot logos? Does anyone know if a step by step to flash these images?


----------



## Karnaj

As of right now you need the app as far as I know I haven't looked into how its done tbh.

Words and phrases that are not very well thought out.


----------



## utcu

barcodelinux said:


> Do we have to use the Logo Me app to flash boot logos? Does anyone know if a step by step to flash these images?


A lot of users including myself tried before the app was made and had no luck. Personally I feel the price for the app is worth the time the developer put into making it and it also saves time since you don't need to edit anything. Just click and apply. It makes testing all the logos I've designed super easy.


----------



## Karnaj

utcu said:


> A lot of users including myself tried before the app was made and had no luck. Personally I feel the price for the app is worth the time the developer put into making it and it also saves time since you don't need to edit anything. Just click and apply. It makes testing all the logos I've designed super easy.


+9000 I agree 100% I am willing to help with requests I am still learning but practice makes perfect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSMayNV

I'm not a graphics person but if anyone could make an awesome phoenix, as in the bird, logo and lock I would be very grateful.


----------



## utcu

SSMayNV said:


> I'm not a graphics person but if anyone could make an awesome phoenix, as in the bird, logo and lock I would be very grateful.


I'll have it done for you later tonight or tomorrow morning. I'll probably use a bigger resolution for you so the placement on the screen will be lower. You probably won't need a lock icon so you could use the plain black square.


----------



## utcu

SSMayNV said:


> I'm not a graphics person but if anyone could make an awesome phoenix, as in the bird, logo and lock I would be very grateful.


Finished it a little sooner than expected. I found an image I liked pretty quickly. Just let me know what you think.


----------



## SSMayNV

That is awesome and what I had in mind. I really appreciate you taking time out of your day to make that! This community is great!


----------



## Tidefan22

utcu said:


> Hopefully I'll have another big batch done Sunday. I think I got the Guns and Roses one looking pretty good. And also I forgot to post the Phish one. Sorry about that.


Sent from my GNex

Thanks man it looks good. The logos toward the bottom of the phone but that's ok, I appreciate it


----------



## throwbot

Does anyone have a good multicolored nexus "x" for the bottom logo? Wanting to put the colored Google above it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke

throwbot said:


> Does anyone have a good multicolored nexus "x" for the bottom logo? Wanting to put the colored Google above it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Its in here somewhere or the thread on xda. I'm using it.

I was using that setup for a while (color Google & color x). Decided to go back to the white Google and the color x.

A white background with the color Google would be nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## utcu

Tidefan22 said:


> Does anyone have a good multicolored nexus "x" for the bottom logo? Wanting to put the colored Google above it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you don't find it, I'll throw one together later for you.


----------



## throwbot

Ok, word. I was gonna make one but I don't know how to make it the right size for the bottom one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejron

Need some Alex grey love

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu

thejron said:


> Need some Alex grey love
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Would be awesome to do a few of his paintings. My only concern would be that I wouldn't be able to make them large enough to see the detail. I'll try later though and see how they come out.


----------



## Barf

throwbot said:


> Does anyone have a good multicolored nexus "x" for the bottom logo? Wanting to put the colored Google above it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

throwbot said:


> Ok, word. I was gonna make one but I don't know how to make it the right size for the bottom one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I made two versions and a boot logo with it. I like the one Barf posted too and how the points fade.


----------



## Barf

I didn't even notice that they faded lol. I like the solid one better.


----------



## utcu

Sorry I didn't get a chance to upload any today guys. Had a bunch of pictures from a trip to the PA Renn Faire that I had to edit and send to a few people. You can expect some tomorrow night. Any new requests?









Also I tried a few Alex Grey paintings and sadly it's just as I thought. I can't make them large enough to see the detail and still have them be undistorted or unpixelated. I could still post them but I feel like I'm taking away from the original beauty of the paintings.


----------



## Barf

^ slacker!!!


----------



## kicker22004

All i can say is Great Job man!!! Thank You


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

I wanted a Miami heat logo and this is what I was able to find for now. Will see if I can find something better later. 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## automaddux

Pathology said:


> Coheeeeeeeeed!!!
> 
> That is all.


Finally, some coheed fans.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology

automaddux said:


> Finally, some coheed fans.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Most definitely. Saw them in Kansas City April of '11....which is a 6 1/2 hour drive for me lol..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu

Had a long day at work and then my Mac decided to act stupid. Ugh. Lame day. Got everything sorted out though. I made a couple icons so far. Made a larger umbrella corp, made the Miami heat icon and lock icon, made a pretty neat Nikon logo, and I'm going to make more in a bit. Should have them all uploaded later tonight. Any last minute requests? Lol... Or requests for tomorrow?... Haha


----------



## boldfilter

utcu said:


> Had a long day at work and then my Mac decided to act stupid. Ugh. Lame day. Got everything sorted out though. I made a couple icons so far. Made a larger umbrella corp, made the Miami heat icon and lock icon, made a pretty neat Nikon logo, and I'm going to make more in a bit. Should have them all uploaded later tonight. Any last minute requests? Lol... Or requests for tomorrow?... Haha


Standard Samsung Logo?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu

Just letters? Or did you mean the actual logo? Like this

http://www.logostage.com/logos/samsung.jpg

I already made one like that. Just let me know


----------



## boldfilter

utcu said:


> Just letters? Or did you mean the actual logo? Like this
> 
> http://www.logostage.com/logos/samsung.jpg
> 
> I already made one like that. Just let me know


White on black kind of like this?


----------



## utcu

boldfilter said:


> White on black kind of like this?
> View attachment 27025


got ya. Not a problem. It'll be done tonight.


----------



## utcu

APeaceOfStrange said:


> Standard Samsung Logo?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here's another small update people. I've been going crazy on Craigslist and other forums trying to find my girlfriend a Nexus to replace her horrible droid Bionic. Finally found one at a steal for $180.








Anyways. Here's the goods.


----------



## automaddux

Pathology said:


> Most definitely. Saw them in Kansas City April of '11....which is a 6 1/2 hour drive for me lol..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


saw them back in '07 down in N'awlins at the Voodoo Music Fest.


----------



## automaddux

I think I missed something how do I apply these?


----------



## cubsfan187

automaddux said:


> I think I missed something how do I apply these?


With the app logo me in the play store. Well worth the $2 something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## automaddux

bought and modified


cubsfan187 said:


> With the app logo me in the play store. Well worth the $2 something.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Bought and modified. thank you sir


----------



## utcu

Made a couple for my girlfriend for her new phone. lol.


----------



## js1n3m

Can you make a Jelly Bean inspired logo set? For the big logo, I was thinking the Easter Egg in Jelly Bean (the red bean with a face).
For the small sized logo, I was thinking of the new Jelly Bean Debugging icon. I tried making it but I couldn't get a high enough resolution and the logo looks a bit grainy. Anyone want to give it a try?
If anyone else has any other Jelly Bean inspired logos, please share!


----------



## utcu

js1n3m said:


> Can you make a Jelly Bean inspired logo set? For the big logo, I was thinking the Easter Egg in Jelly Bean (the red bean with a face).
> For the small sized logo, I was thinking of the new Jelly Bean Debugging icon. I tried making it but I couldn't get a high enough resolution and the logo looks a bit grainy. Anyone want to give it a try?
> If anyone else has any other Jelly Bean inspired logos, please share!


I could take care of it for ya in a couple days.

Sorry everyone for the big delay in new images. I recently got some rather bad medically related news. So I'm looking at getting surgery tomorrow but then I'll have plenty of free time for a bit. Lol. It's nothing major so I'll be fine.


----------



## billymaloney3

can someone please make me one that says "Chris Webby" thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu

billymaloney3 said:


> can someone please make me one that says "Chris Webby" thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I can throw one together for you tonight if you'd like. I had quoted your original post awhile back asking if you had any preference in fonts or colors. Just let me know some details and it'll be done in no time.


----------



## js1n3m

utcu said:


> I could take care of it for ya in a couple days.
> 
> Sorry everyone for the big delay in new images. I recently got some rather bad medically related news. So I'm looking at getting surgery tomorrow but then I'll have plenty of free time for a bit. Lol. It's nothing major so I'll be fine.


Thanks! Hope everything goes well for you tomorrow


----------



## billymaloney3

utcu said:


> I can throw one together for you tonight if you'd like. I had quoted your original post awhile back asking if you had any preference in fonts or colors. Just let me know some details and it'll be done in no time.


 oh sorry I missed that post. maybe just black text with a thin white border in like normal font

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3

actually black text with a green border

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu

billymaloney3 said:


> actually black text with a green border
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 no problem. I'm going to make that one and hopefully I can throw together a few more tonight.


----------



## utcu

js1n3m said:


> actually black text with a green border
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here they are. Enjoy


----------



## KlugN

Hey utcu this is an awesome thread! Any chance you could make one that says KLUG in big bold block-type letters in white that just revolves on a black background?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

KlugN said:


> Hey utcu this is an awesome thread! Any chance you could make one that says KLUG in big bold block-type letters in white that just revolves on a black background?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How's this look? I've got plenty of other block type fonts I can try as well.


----------



## KlugN

utcu said:


> How's this look? I've got plenty of other block type fonts I can try as well.


That looks pretty sick. Would there be a way to use the Goolge font from the current bootloader and bold it? I don't know if that would work...

Btw, you should put up a donate link for doing this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

KlugN said:


> That looks pretty sick. Would there be a way to use the Goolge font from the current bootloader and bold it? I don't know if that would work...
> 
> Btw, you should put up a donate link for doing this!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Either of these work?


----------



## billymaloney3

thanks man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KlugN

utcu said:


> Either of these work?


Definitely! Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## js1n3m

utcu said:


> Here they are. Enjoy


Thank you very much, this is EXACTLY what I was looking for


----------



## thedudejdog

how about one just like the new JB boot animation. the nexus X with maybe a light glow behind it?


----------



## utcu

thedudejdog said:


> how about one just like the new JB boot animation. the nexus X with maybe a light glow behind it?


How's this?


----------



## throwbot

utcu said:


> How's this?


Nice. Some awesome shit happenin' up in this thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

Here's an idea-- has anyone tried getting animations to work on it? I'm not talking about boot animations. I'm talking about the pictures (I have seen them as peoples avatars on here) that are made up of two or three pictures, so that it looks like the logo is spinning or whatever.

What are those things called? Animations, right? But they work in places that .jpg's go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmart518

throwbot said:


> Here's an idea-- has anyone tried getting animations to work on it? I'm not talking about boot animations. I'm talking about the pictures (I have seen them as peoples avatars on here) that are made up of two or three pictures, so that it looks like the logo is spinning or whatever.
> 
> What are those things called? Animations, right? But they work in places that .jpg's go.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You mean .gif?


----------



## throwbot

utcu said:


> Can't sleep for some reason. Decided to play some NES. lol. Got some awesome ideas! Couldn't wait to make them and post them up. Enjoy the 8-bit goodness guys. Also threw in one for one of my favorite street artists, Banksy. The dude is a monster.


Oh shit man, I just saw these-- awesome! Great ideas, think you could come up with a Mario green mushroom 1 up?

I'm also trying to find a sweet electric blue "liquid" to maybe throw on there.

If anyone is up for it, I'm a huge marvel comics fan and would loooove to have, like mjölnir flying straight across the screen with a blue bolt behind it, or lightning coming off of it. Gaaawd that would be sick.

And maybe iron man's arc reactor for the bottom? Or anything cool (Marvel) comics-wise.

I'll buy someone a beer if they're down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

throwbot said:


> Oh shit man, I just saw these-- awesome! Great ideas, think you could come up with a Mario green mushroom 1 up?
> 
> I'm also trying to find a sweet electric blue "liquid" to maybe throw on there.
> 
> If anyone is up for it, I'm a huge marvel comics fan and would loooove to have, like mjölnir flying straight across the screen with a blue bolt behind it, or lightning coming off of it. Gaaawd that would be sick.
> 
> And maybe iron man's arc reactor for the bottom? Or anything cool (Marvel) comics-wise.
> 
> I'll buy someone a beer if they're down.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've tried using .gif files but it was a no go. I think .pngs work best. For the mario 1up would you want it as the boot logo or the lock logo? I'll throw some things together for you in a bit.


----------



## utcu

throwbot said:


> Oh shit man, I just saw these-- awesome! Great ideas, think you could come up with a Mario green mushroom 1 up?
> 
> I'm also trying to find a sweet electric blue "liquid" to maybe throw on there.
> 
> If anyone is up for it, I'm a huge marvel comics fan and would loooove to have, like mjölnir flying straight across the screen with a blue bolt behind it, or lightning coming off of it. Gaaawd that would be sick.
> 
> And maybe iron man's arc reactor for the bottom? Or anything cool (Marvel) comics-wise.
> 
> I'll buy someone a beer if they're down.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Haven't found a good image of Thor's hammer to use yet but I'll keep looking. Here's the rest in the mean time though.


----------



## utcu

Another request done.


----------



## mattakafred

In the event you've run out of ideas for logos, here are just a few, no worries if you don't feel like making any of them

Bonus points for anything related to...
Chuck
Nerd-herder [stay in the car text?]
a simple bowtie with a chuck logo
just the chuck logo
the running man
etc...
Sherlock BBC (or the RDJ movie ) (a little trickier)
just text
a magnifying glass
something clever with the hat and pipe
an "I am SHER locked"-esque screen
Marvel Heroes (and Villains)
Thor's hammer,
Captain America's shield [I think would look sweet and be relatively painless to make]
IronMan's mask or arc reactor chest-piece
Hulk's fists or face/eyes
Hawkeye's bow, arrows, and/or crosshairs
Loki's horns
Wolverine claw scratches
X-men logo
Spiderman spider/web
Tron
Anything "Legacy" will probably be a hit for someone, seems to be a popular style
Transformers
Mostly just autobot and deception logos in various colors, I feel like they would be fairly clever on a phone.

Hell, give DC a little credit too... 
Superman and Batman logos are easy to come by and would make cool boot logos
Flash could be sweet
StarWars (I noticed you already got the main logo/vaders mask down but...)
Empire/republic logos
Storm Trooper?
Fett's Mask?
Dueling light sabers
Chewie's ammo belt?
LOTR
The ring
The shattered sword (Narsil)
The eye of Sauron
Videogames
LOZ Triforce
The Duckhunt Dog giggling
A fireflower on a block
"Classic" phone logos
Android peeing on an Apple logo
The RW pirate android smashing through glass
An Apple logo (I certainly wouldn't want it, but I wouldn't be shocked if someone somewhere wanted to pull a little prank on their friends or something)
An Xbox logo
PSone startup screen
The standard power icon (semi-circle with a line through it)
Gameboy boot screen
Error logos (triangle with the exclamation point, the word ERROR, 404!, etcetera)
Hazardous/radioactive waste logo
I'm sure I can come up with more, of course there's no way I could have all of these on my phone at once, but others might want a few of them, again I won't be offended if you don't make any of them, I'm just brainstorming  Maybe only make the ones someone other than me requests unless you're really bored.


----------



## utcu

mattakafred said:


> In the event you've run out of ideas for logos, here are just a few, no worries if you don't feel like making any of them
> I'm sure I can come up with more, of course there's no way I could have all of these on my phone at once, but others might want a few of them, again I won't be offended if you don't make any of them, I'm just brainstorming  Maybe only make the ones someone other than me requests unless you're really bored.


So much awesomeness. lol. I want to make all of them! I don't go back to work for another ten days so I am THAT bored. Expect uploads starting tomorrow. Maybe I'll do them in order or maybe I won't....


----------



## bdubs4200

Those are some awesome ideas man!! I love my skullcandy one still but I'd switch it up for some angry hulk eyes lol that's beyond my PS skills though

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

utcu said:


> Haven't found a good image of Thor's hammer to use yet but I'll keep looking. Here's the rest in the mean time though.


Dude, awesome job. I have about $300 worth of Thor/avengers comics on my marvel app so I'll mow through them and try and come out with something cool.

To the brit (I'm assuming your nationality here) -- some more awesome ideas. I need to just start learning to use gimp or Photoshop, soooo many times that it would come in handy, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

I'm gonna just post these pictures on here, I guess. I know they aren't the best, but a couple could def work.


























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

If you need better quality ones, I could host them on drop box or something.

Edit: btw, the top picture is probably the one I'd like to use. Kind of like your Mega man one; if you could maybe cut out mjölnor and put a line of energy running straight behind it, or lightning. It would also be cool to show Thor throwing it, bit with that light background I dunno how well it would turn out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KemikalElite

I used a blank black png file to replace the lock icon. Now as long as no one notices the obvious AOKP ROM logo nobody will ever suspect I unlocked my bootloader.

I also made one of the fatal error logos for ODIN and recovery.

Thanks for the Nexus X logos using that atm.


----------



## utcu

throwbot said:


> Oh shit man, I just saw these-- awesome! Great ideas, think you could come up with a Mario green mushroom 1 up?
> 
> I'm also trying to find a sweet electric blue "liquid" to maybe throw on there.
> 
> If anyone is up for it, I'm a huge marvel comics fan and would loooove to have, like mjölnir flying straight across the screen with a blue bolt behind it, or lightning coming off of it. Gaaawd that would be sick.
> 
> And maybe iron man's arc reactor for the bottom? Or anything cool (Marvel) comics-wise.
> 
> I'll buy someone a beer if they're down.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I think this came out pretty sick. lol. Let me know what you think.

I'm starting on that super list of ideas in a little bit.


----------



## utcu

First batch done. lol


----------



## pals0007

What program r u guys using to create logos

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

pals0007 said:


> What program r u guys using to create logos
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I use Photoshop cs5. Then I use image optimizer to compress them.


----------



## mattakafred

utcu said:


> I use Photoshop cs5. Then I use image optimizer to compress them.


First of all, awesome first batch! Definitely putting the nerd herd logo up on my boot screen! I can't wait to see what else you come up with, keep up the good work.

As for the image editing, what's wrong with CS5's built in compression? Too grainy when you crank it up?


----------



## utcu

mattakafred said:


> First of all, awesome first batch! Definitely putting the nerd herd logo up on my boot screen! I can't wait to see what else you come up with, keep up the good work.
> 
> As for the image editing, what's wrong with CS5's built in compression? Too grainy when you crank it up?


Thanks. And yes, it seems like I every time I compress them in Cs5 they look a bit off when I test them out. Plus the image optimizer I use allows for me to multi-select the images and drag and drop for batch optimizations.


----------



## utcu

Huge update today. lol. A few new designs in some fun colors and whatnot. I'm in the middle of feeling out some of the new JB roms so I haven't had a chance to test all of these. If any are distorted or pixelated please let me know so I can fix them. Thanks and enjoy.

Edit: Looks like I had to divide these images into 4 posts. Oops. Darn the max limit on uploads. lol


----------



## utcu

Looks like I need to divide these into several posts... lol


----------



## utcu

next


----------



## utcu

Last one for now. hah


----------



## utcu

So there appears to be a faint outline around the autobot and decepticon logos... Sorry about that. I guess I didn't resize them on my template properly. I don't think it looks bad personally but if anyone wants it changed just let me know what color you'd like and I'll fix it for you. Instead of deleting and reposting all of them now, I figured it'd be easier to do them as requested and delete the old one.


----------



## Ezekeel

Wow. These are very nice logos. Great work.


----------



## utcu

Ezekeel said:


> Wow. These are very nice logos. Great work.


Thanks.  I Wouldn't have a reason to make them without your awesome app. Lol


----------



## utcu

Another small update.


----------



## utcu

And one for laughs. This image is currently the wallpaper on my phone as well. lol


----------



## BlackHoleSlam

utcu said:


> There's a pretty decent thread going on over at xda involving boot logo designing and requests. I love making stuff for fellow Nexus users and I know a lot of other people on here do too. I was thinking we could start our own thread over here and see what everyone has come up with or would like. I posted a few I've come up with below and I'm more than happy to take requests. A mod is more than welcome to move this to the theme section or wherever they see fit but I figured it'd be more noticeable here.
> 
> *I've decided to place all the current boot logos, and lock icons on my flickr for easier viewing and download. I'll keep this thread updated as well as the flickr set. *
> 
> *FLICKR BOOT LOGO SET*


I love the images posted are the ones I requested on xda that's pretty funny

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

BlackHoleSlam said:


> I love the images posted are the ones I requested on xda that's pretty funny
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I wish everyone from over on the xda thread would come over here. lol. I'm on here a lot more and I post every image I've made so far.


----------



## BlackHoleSlam

utcu said:


> I wish everyone from over on the xda thread would come over here. lol. I'm on here a lot more and I post every image I've made so far.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
I have been on here a lot lately since most jb roms seem to get the updates here first


----------



## utcu

BlackHoleSlam said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> I have been on here a lot lately since most jb roms seem to get the updates here first


There's much more dev support over here. That's why I ended up switching as well. Quicker responses, more help, etc. Then when this thread blew up how it did over here I was set on staying. lol


----------



## nexusorbust

I just downloaded the app and it says device needs root access, which it has. Anyone else ever get this error?


----------



## utcu

nexusorbust said:


> I just downloaded the app and it says device needs root access, which it has. Anyone else ever get this error?


Try uninstalling and then reinstalling? Or delete it from the list in superuser and then re add it? I haven't experienced any issues.


----------



## utcu

For all you coheed fans that downloaded the keywork lock icons I decided to make a wallpaper as well. Then I decided to modify it and I'll eventually get it tattooed on me somewhere. lol. I wanted the dragonfly along with the keywork and I think I found a way to make it work perfect. If anyone wants it as a boot logo I'll do that later tonight. 

The wallpapers were too large to upload at the same time so I'll just link them.

 
Keyworkwp3 (Gnex) by untiltheycatchus, on Flickr


keyworkwp4 (Gnex) by untiltheycatchus, on Flickr


keyworkwp5 (Gnex) by untiltheycatchus, on Flickr


----------



## utcu

From a request over on xda. Another simple one.


----------



## Barf

Gee dangit. Been waiting for this thread to resurface, and I am far from disappointed. These are awesome. Thanks for the work!

Edit: aw I thought those were huge images that worked as boot logos









Cool wallpapers anyhow.

And I super appreciate all the boot logo love!


----------



## utcu

Barf said:


> Gee dangit. Been waiting for this thread to resurface, and I am far from disappointed. These are awesome. Thanks for the work!


No problem. I'm hoping to have another big update this week. Had a couple more video game ideas and some movie related ones. I'm waiting on a replacement from Verizon so I have nothing to test them on currently but once I get the phone tomorrow and root and rom it I'll be back into the swing of things.









Also this may seem like a crazy idea but if anyone would like I'm debating on putting all the images in a zip and uploading it to my drive storage in case anyone would like to download them all at once. I'll keep that updated as well if I do it. Not sure if anyone would be interested figured I'd check before I dedicate the space to it.







lol


----------



## utcu

Barf said:


> Gee dangit. Been waiting for this thread to resurface, and I am far from disappointed. These are awesome. Thanks for the work!
> 
> Edit: aw I thought those were huge images that worked as boot logos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool wallpapers anyhow.
> 
> And I super appreciate all the boot logo love!


Don't worry. Once I can test the images tomorrow those new keywork designs will be made into boot logos as well. And I'll try to keep them as large as I can.


----------



## utcu

These are still untested since I'm rooting my new phone now. lol. But I couldn't wait to post a few of the new designs. I know for the most part we're all mature, grown, and sophisticated people.







BUT I know that we all still have the kid in us somewhere. I decided to do a few childhood movie designs. There's also one for any Jersey locals and a cloverfield based one. The last one needs to go in a separate post. It's kinda big. Again if any are distorted I'm sorry. I'll be able to test them in a little bit and edit as needed. If you test them before I do, as always, please give me the heads up.


----------



## utcu

1st rule of this boot logo is do not talk about this boot logo...


----------



## utcu

And also here's the keywork logos resized for boot logos. The one with the blue outline and gold glow may be too large.







The other two should be fine though.


----------



## utcu

Threw together a new aokp boot logo as well using the new mascot. Almost forgot to post this one.


----------



## dmonzel

utcu said:


> Threw together a new aokp boot logo as well using the new mascot. Almost forgot to post this one.


1st, you are my hero by doing all of this.

2nd, is there a way you could do the AOKP logos on a transparent background? The mascot one fades towards gray at the bottom, and I don't haz the skillz to get it done myself.

Thank you!


----------



## utcu

dmonzel said:


> 1st, you are my hero by doing all of this.
> 
> 2nd, is there a way you could do the AOKP logos on a transparent background? The mascot one fades towards gray at the bottom, and I don't haz the skillz to get it done myself.
> 
> Thank you!


Darn I didn't notice that. Lol. No problem though I'll have it updated in an hour or so. They tend to act weird on transparent backgrounds but I can fix the grey part no problem.


----------



## dmonzel

utcu said:


> Darn I didn't notice that. Lol. No problem though I'll have it updated in an hour or so. They tend to act weird on transparent backgrounds but I can fix the grey part no problem.


Thank you tons!


----------



## Barf

utcu said:


> 1st rule of this boot logo is do not talk about this boot logo...


Love it. Any chance for a lock image to accompany it? Can't think of anything off hand though. Thanks!


----------



## utcu

Barf said:


> Love it. Any chance for a lock image to accompany it? Can't think of anything off hand though. Thanks!


I was actually thinking about that lol. If I can get the text to fit and be readable. I was going to do "In Tyler We Trust"
I'll definitely figure something out though.


----------



## utcu

dmonzel said:


> Love it. Any chance for a lock image to accompany it? Can't think of anything off hand though. Thanks!


I think this fits pretty damn well. lol.

EDIT: had to update the aokp logo one more time. Ended up getting the transparent background to work. Sorry about that.


----------



## dmonzel

utcu said:


> Okay just updated the aokp image should be all set. Just gotta swap it out on my flickr really quick too.
> 
> I think this fits pretty damn well. lol.
> 
> EDIT: had to update the aokp logo one more time. Ended up getting the transparent background to work. Sorry about that.


Pretty sure you're my hero. Thank you again!


----------



## afinley92

What do you use to make these? I've made a few for Team Passion, but I've been using Adobe After Effects and make actual short movie/animations and then convert the video to gif and gif to png.


----------



## Barf

utcu said:


> Okay just updated the aokp image should be all set. Just gotta swap it out on my flickr really quick too.
> 
> I think this fits pretty damn well. lol.
> 
> EDIT: had to update the aokp logo one more time. Ended up getting the transparent background to work. Sorry about that.


Sweet! Bout to try it out.


----------



## utcu

afinley92 said:


> What do you use to make these? I've made a few for Team Passion, but I've been using Adobe After Effects and make actual short movie/animations and then convert the video to gif and gif to png.


I use Photoshop CS5. Generally I keep the boot logos around 300x300 and the lock icons at 100x100 to be safe. Some I've successfully made bigger and got to work. Then I use an image optimizing program to compress the images.


----------



## utcu

So I've finished testing most of the images I made in the past couple days. To anyone that's downloaded; the jellybean jar, the realistic jack head, the neon tillie, and noticed that the black was a bit off they are now fixed. I might start using transparent backgrounds more where I can. lol I'm fixing them on my flickr account now but the ones in the original posts are now fixed. Sorry about that guys. If anyone notices this issue on any others please let me know. I don't mind taking the time to fix them and I know the minor color difference can drive me crazy at times. lol

Also I'm planning another big update for Saturday. If anyone has any requests now is a great time to make them.


----------



## Barf

Loving the fight club logos. Keeping those gems for a while  thanks again!


----------



## Barf

Any of these possible?

http://chuckpalahniuk.net/files/images/news/fight-club-fan-art-site.jpg

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/228/7/8/FIGHT_CLUB___Tyler_Durden_by_MovieGeek323.jpg. (as a negative obviously)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/57/Street_art_from_a_scene_in_the_film_Fight_Club.jpg. (just the red?)


----------



## utcu

Barf said:


> Any of these possible?
> 
> http://chuckpalahniuk.net/files/images/news/fight-club-fan-art-site.jpg
> 
> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/228/7/8/FIGHT_CLUB___Tyler_Durden_by_MovieGeek323.jpg. (as a negative obviously)
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/57/Street_art_from_a_scene_in_the_film_Fight_Club.jpg. (just the red?)


First one will definity get done. Lol. The other two, the links aren't working for me.


----------



## terryrook

I'm sure some of you witnessed the rick roll boot ani that happened a couple days ago. That opened my eyes to what can be done as far as boot animations. Im thinking the movie "the departed" The scene where the elevator door opens and bill gets capped in the head would be a good one... I'll try and let you know how it turns out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

terryrook said:


> I'm sure some of you witnessed the rick roll boot ani that happened a couple days ago. That opened my eyes to what can be done as far as boot animations. Im thinking the movie "the departed" The scene where the elevator door opens and bill gets capped in the head would be a good one... I'll try and let you know how it turns out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How did I miss getting RickRoll'd by a boot ani?


----------



## Barf

Dont know why the links didnt work.

If you could somehow just get the red?


----------



## utcu

Barf said:


> Dont know why the links didnt work.
> 
> If you could somehow just get the red?


I'll have both fight club ones done in a few along with a new batch of other ones. Some Adult Swim stuff and some more superuser logos. lol. I finished a decent amount of the ones I was going to do tomorrow so I need more ideas.


----------



## Barf

This?


----------



## Barf

This would be bad ass as a negative if you could remove the font and somehow maintain the sweet bandana blowing around, maybe a foxhound symbol for the lock logo?


----------



## utcu

So these should all work very nicely. Just about all of them have transparent backgrounds to save space. First post is all Aquat teen huger force and the superuser logos. Then I'll post the other in a second. This takes my boot logo count over 200 now. lol


----------



## utcu

The only one I'm worried won't work is the Intylerwetrust.png. It seemed a little large but may be okay after compression. If someone could test it out really quick it'd be much appreciated. I just put an xoskins protector on my phone so I need to wait a little while. I'm using the hairdryer time saver trick.









Edit. I lied this is going to be another two post-er.


----------



## utcu

lol. Single image post.


----------



## Barf

Awesome work man!


----------



## Pathology

utcu...my gf has your avatar tattoo'd on her shoulder...with the exact same coloring. Which is crazy because she changed the colors of the original image for the tattoo lol. Needless to say we're HUGE Coheed fans lol.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

utcu said:


> The only one I'm worried won't work is the Intylerwetrust.png. It seemed a little large but may be okay after compression. If someone could test it out really quick it'd be much appreciated. I just put an xoskins protector on my phone so I need to wait a little while. I'm using the hairdryer time saver trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. I lied this is going to be another two post-er.


The in Tyler we trust one works, looks good!


----------



## Barf

And I know it seems anal and I wouldn't ask if you weren't so quick at this or if I had the slightest idea how to do what you do, but is there anyway you can center the squared part on the bottom of the solid snake one, so his gun is sticking out to the side? I'm just a little ocd lol. If not I'll deal.


----------



## utcu

Barf said:


> And I know it seems anal and I wouldn't ask if you weren't so quick at this or if I had the slightest idea how to do what you do, but is there anyway you can center the squared part on the bottom of the solid snake one, so his gun is sticking out to the side? I'm just a little ocd lol. If not I'll deal.


I'll throw that together for you. At first I was like huh? But I got what you're saying lol. Sometimes I read faster than my mind can process. lol


----------



## utcu

Pathology said:


> utcu...my gf has your avatar tattoo'd on her shoulder...with the exact same coloring. Which is crazy because she changed the colors of the original image for the tattoo lol. Needless to say we're HUGE Coheed fans lol.
> 
> Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thinking of getting it on my chest right below my pecs. The top circle would pretty much be right on my sternum. lol. Going to hurt like a bi*ch.


----------



## lostnuke

This










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## utcu

lostnuke said:


> This
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


That


----------



## terryrook

utcu said:


> So these should all work very nicely. Just about all of them have transparent backgrounds to save space. First post is all Aquat teen huger force and the superuser logos. Then I'll post the other in a second. This takes my boot logo count over 200 now. lol


Dude, I would kill someone for an aqua teen boot animation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu

I decided to make a few rootzboat logos for my own use but of course I have to post them here too. lol. Haven't came up with a lock icon yet but I think either the all black or the super user or the jellybean lock would work awesome.


----------



## Threatcon

Have these been done yet? Enjoy and attached is a zip with the two png's in it.


----------



## GeekMcLeod

Could someone make me one of Strange Music and the Snake and Bat logo. Googling it will show you what it is. That'd be awesome and if you could possibly post it on the xda thread, that'd be even better.


----------



## utcu

GeekMcLeod said:


> Could someone make me one of Strange Music and the Snake and Bat logo. Googling it will show you what it is. That'd be awesome and if you could possibly post it on the xda thread, that'd be even better.


Yay finally a new request. Lol. I'll have it done later tonight.

Also sorry its been slow updates guys. I've been going to doctors appointments and been stuck with crazy decisions and other stressful stuff. But I start chemotherapy treatment for 6 weeks tomorrow so I'll have plenty of free time. Hah. Any other requests just let me know.


----------



## GeekMcLeod

utcu said:


> Yay finally a new request. Lol. I'll have it done later tonight.
> 
> Also sorry its been slow updates guys. I've been going to doctors appointments and been stuck with crazy decisions and other stressful stuff. But I start chemotherapy treatment for 6 weeks tomorrow so I'll have plenty of free time. Hah. Any other requests just let me know.


Wow. Did not expect a response that quick. That's awesome. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## AdiktiveDrumZ

I don't have a request but just wanted to say good luck with your chemo. My prayers are with you man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

GeekMcLeod said:


> Wow. Did not expect a response that quick. That's awesome. I can't wait to see them!


Here ya go. If there's any changes you'd like just let me know. Colors, without text, etc.


----------



## GeekMcLeod

utcu said:


> Here ya go. If there's any changes you'd like just let me know. Colors, without text, etc.


Nope, that is perfect! Maybe just a snake and bat logo for the lock if you could?


----------



## utcu

GeekMcLeod said:


> Nope, that is perfect! Maybe just a snake and bat logo for the lock if you could?


NP I'll have it done tonight. I'm trying to think up more designs now. Did you want the same colors for the lock. I can do it red or white with red glow or vice versa... or any color for that matter. Lol


----------



## GeekMcLeod

utcu said:


> NP I'll have it done tonight. I'm trying to think up more designs now. Did you want the same colors for the lock. I can do it red or white with red glow or vice versa... or any color for that matter. Lol


Having it the same as the Strange Music would be nice. White with red glow.


----------



## utcu

GeekMcLeod said:


> Having it the same as the Strange Music would be nice. White with red glow.


Hope this compresses well I didn't test it yet. lol. Need to run some errands. If it doesn't work or is distorted just let me know and I'll fix it when I get in.


----------



## GeekMcLeod

utcu said:


> Hope this compresses well I didn't test it yet. lol. Need to run some errands. If it doesn't work or is distorted just let me know and I'll fix it when I get in.


It is a bit distorted when added as the lock icon. I actually don't really like it like that either, words are better like that. I'd prefer it black instead of white or all red. Thanks so much!


----------



## utcu

GeekMcLeod said:


> It is a bit distorted when added as the lock icon. I actually don't really like it like that either, words are better like that. I'd prefer it black instead of white or all red. Thanks so much!


Not sure why but for some reason I had to make them really small. I can try again later compressing them and see what happens. Maybe the program was just acting weird. It would compress too much and look grainy or not compress at all. lol. Anyways here's a white and a red. There's also an all black lock icon if you'd like, maybe make the other logo stand out more. That's in my flickr set. I'll definitely try again a little bit later and see if I can make them a little bigger.


----------



## GeekMcLeod

utcu said:


> Not sure why but for some reason I had to make them really small. I can try again later compressing them and see what happens. Maybe the program was just acting weird. It would compress too much and look grainy or not compress at all. lol. Anyways here's a white and a red. There's also an all black lock icon if you'd like, maybe make the other logo stand out more. That's in my flickr set. I'll definitely try again a little bit later and see if I can make them a little bigger.


That's pretty great just like that. Bigger would be better but if you can't, that's fine.


----------



## caballon

Can some one make this one thanks in advance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

I'm going to work on a few of them today while I'm at the hospital. The WiFi connection is super slow but I'll manage. Lol


----------



## utcu

caballon said:


> Can some one make this one thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I changed the font on the ME part to make it stand out a bit more. I can always change it no problem though. Just let me know what you think.


----------



## caballon

utcu said:


> I changed the font on the ME part to make it stand out a bit more. I can always change it no problem though. Just let me know what you think.


thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barski

Could I get this one made? Thanks!

http://i.imgur.com/UPqOW.jpg


----------



## utcu

barski said:


> Could I get this one made? Thanks!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UPqOW.jpg


No problem.  I'll have it done in a bit.


----------



## kevguillot

Can someone resize this so that its centered in the middle of the screen please??
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

barski said:


> Could I get this one made? Thanks!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UPqOW.jpg


Here ya go. I know it looks odd on the white background since I removed a lot of the black but I swear it looks good once it's on the phone. lol


----------



## utcu

kevguillot said:


> Can someone resize this so that its centered in the middle of the screen please??
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


All done. Should fit nicely. I didn't test it though. So if it doesn't just let me know.


----------



## barski

utcu said:


> Here ya go. I know it looks odd on the white background since I removed a lot of the black but I swear it looks good once it's on the phone. lol


Looks awesome!

Thanks!

edit: Quick question...can it be made to be in the center of screen? I haven't done logo's since the Droid X...its been a while.


----------



## utcu

barski said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> edit: Quick question...can it be made to be in the center of screen? I haven't done logo's since the Droid X...its been a while.


For some reason it puts the image lower with the larger size. The banner style ones end up centered but they're a lot smaller. It's something with the program so as for right now there's now way to fix it.


----------



## barski

utcu said:


> For some reason it puts the image lower with the larger size. The banner style ones end up centered but they're a lot smaller. It's something with the program so as for right now there's now way to fix it.


Okay, not a problem. This phone has way more up time than the Droid X and doesn't require a reboot or battery pull. Don't get to see the boot logo much anymore. Except for ROM updates


----------



## utcu

A special 311 request set. They haven't been tested cause I don't have a usb cable with me today and my bluetooth is acting weird on my mac but if there's any issues I'll fix them as soon as I know.


----------



## itsyaaboiii

OMG MAKE A NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS LOCK SYMBOL LOGO PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## basilbub

utcu said:


> A special 311 request set. They haven't been tested cause I don't have a usb cable with me today and my bluetooth is acting weird on my mac but if there's any issues I'll fix them as soon as I know.


Thank you! The lock logo was too big for Logo Me, but the Google replacement worked perfectly and looks great!


----------



## utcu

itsyaaboiii said:


> Thank you! The lock logo was too big for Logo Me, but the Google replacement worked perfectly and looks great!


I ended up re-uploading it after I got a chance to test it if you want to try it again. I made it a little smaller. If it still doesn't work I'll make a new one.


----------



## utcu

itsyaaboiii said:


> OMG MAKE A NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS LOCK SYMBOL LOGO


----------



## Nydalxy

Hey utcu! Could you make a Dallas Cowboys lock icon please? Just the star...


----------



## ncdub

These are awesome! If you get time, I would LOVE a UNC Tarheel boot logo. Thanks for all your work!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

Droidalicious said:


> These are awesome! If you get time, I would LOVE a UNC Tarheel boot logo. Thanks for all your work!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


All tested and good to go.


----------



## ncdub

utcu said:


> All tested and good to go.


Thanks so much! The tarheel is awesome!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke

I made this one. You can add it to the collection. Boot logo.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I'm still using the android and crossbones and "don't panic" you made a while ago, roms, bootloaders and themes may change, but those are always my boot images.

Thanks, and good luck with your health!


----------



## kev0153

Can you do a boot logo with this maybe? Thanks

http://assets.sbnati...ech_Huskies.jpg


----------



## billymaloney3

can you make one that's the exact same font and size as the current Google logo but in the Google colors

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ÜBER™

billymaloney3 said:


> can you make one that's the exact same font and size as the current Google logo but in the Google colors
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki











Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


----------



## Edfunkycold

ÜBER™ said:


> Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


to go along with that









Sent from my Suxen Yxalag using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

kev0153 said:


> Can you do a boot logo with this maybe?


Here ya go.


----------



## kev0153

utcu said:


> Here ya go.


Fantastic thanks!


----------



## Nydalxy

Utcu, can I be a pain for a New York Yankees lock icon also?


----------



## utcu

Droidalicious said:


> Utcu, can I be a pain for a New York Yankees lock icon also?


No problem. I'll have it done in a few. I've been busy creating stuff for my Nexus 7.







I love this thing. Went all out making a resident evil theme then I decided to change it up and make a portal theme. Came out sick though.


----------



## utcu

Droidalicious said:


> Utcu, can I be a pain for a New York Yankees lock icon also?


I decided to make two.


----------



## Nydalxy

utcu said:


> I decided to make two.


Awesome! Thanks so much. Btw, great work on the Nexus 7, looks good.. I need to get me one of those soon


----------



## ÜBER™

Haha sick portal theme. The cake is a lie!









Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


----------



## pegasus

Can you do this one. By the way great job.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

pegasus said:


> Can you do this one. By the way great job.
> View attachment 31470
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No problem. I'll have it done by tomorrow morning. and thanks


----------



## utcu

pegasus said:


> Can you do this one. By the way great job.
> View attachment 31470
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Done. I'll have to update my flickr album tomorrow. lol


----------



## pegasus

utcu said:


> Done. I'll have to update my flickr album tomorrow. lol


Thanks, that was fast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thecontrolm7cl

Any chance you could do this but with a black background and white circles(text), and i dont know get creative with it. Throw some blues/cyan in there if you want =) That would be awesome thanks!
Edit: Changed image.


----------



## utcu

thecontrolm7cl said:


> Any chance you could do this but with a black background and white circles(text), and i dont know get creative with it. Throw some blues/cyan in there if you want =) That would be awesome thanks!
> Edit: Changed image.


I'll see what I can do.  I'll have it ready by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## kevguillot

Thanks man but its still sitting too low. It needs to be moved up a bit if that's even possible. Left to right spacing is fine though. Think you could help me out?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevguillot

Here is the pic again for reference.

Thanks in advance!!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

kevguillot said:


> Here is the pic again for reference.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'll try a few things. I have an idea of how to make it higher but I'm worried it might end up too large. Worth a shot though.


----------



## kevguillot

Thanks for your help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

kevguillot said:


> Any chance you could do this but with a black background and white circles(text), and i dont know get creative with it. Throw some blues/cyan in there if you want =) That would be awesome thanks!


Turned out pretty sick. I left the background transparent to keep it a good viewable size but it ended up a little smaller than I intended. I think it came out good still. I used yours as a template and cleaned up the lines and stuff a bit. Ended up using all three colors. lol


----------



## thecontrolm7cl

You are my new best friend


----------



## un4givablelol

Would animated boot logos be possible? Just wondering.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

un4givablelol said:


> Would animated boot logos be possible? Just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Unfortunately no. I tried using gifs a few times. Seems like only jpg and png files work.


----------



## utcu

Totally just realized I haven't made any good aperture science/portal boot logos. Kinda ashamed of myself. lol. Expect some soon. Everything from glados to turrets.


----------



## cabagekiller

Any chance for jeigermeister boot screen stuff?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu

cabagekiller said:


> Any chance for jeigermeister boot screen stuff?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Check earlier in the thread or on my flicker set in my sig.


----------



## thecontrolm7cl

utcu said:


> Check earlier in the thread or on my flicker set in my sig.


Just FYI- The circles say NEXUS in Gallifreyan (fictional language from doctor who)
since you put the circles in the flickr album =)


----------



## utcu

thecontrolm7cl said:


> Just FYI- The circles say NEXUS in Gallifreyan (fictional language from doctor who)
> since you put the circles in the flickr album =)


That's awesome! Always been a fan of doctor who but I never would've thought of that.


----------



## utcu

Time for the portal stuff I promised in multiple replies of course. lol. I'm going to have to start deleting images from earlier in the thread to free up space soon. All of them are still on my flickr though. Yay for pro accounts.


----------



## utcu

Tested everything but the turret and companion cube images. They should be good in theory though. ;p


----------



## utcu

And finally. The companion cube boot icon. lol

Edit: Just realized I forgot to upload the full new Aperture logo with the text. :x I'll throw that on this post and my flickr in a few.


----------



## thecontrolm7cl

utcu said:


> That's awesome! Always been a fan of doctor who but I never would've thought of that.


yup yup new episode happened tonight and i was obviously pretty stoked! thanks again! Now i got to think of a lock logo haha


----------



## ÜBER™

Hahah I hope you're alright... because....I'm a potato.







:lol:









Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


----------



## utcu

ÜBER™ said:


> Hahah I hope you're alright... because....I'm a potato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


 Still think this is my favorite quote. 
"All right, I've been thinking. When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back. GET MAD! I DON'T WANT YOUR DAMN LEMONS! WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH THESE?! DEMAND TO SEE LIFE'S MANAGER! Make life RUE the day it thought it could give CAVE JOHNSON LEMONS! DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?! I'M THE MAN WHO'S GONNA BURN YOUR HOUSE DOWN! WITH THE LEMONS! I'm gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that's gonna BURN YOUR HOUSE DOWN!"

I've actually got a cave Johnson's combustible lemon t shirt


----------



## Jiibus

thecontrolm7cl said:


> yup yup new episode happened tonight and i was obviously pretty stoked! thanks again! Now i got to think of a lock logo haha


That's awesome as shit, where do you get the alphabet from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8

Utcu could I get these , the first as the logo and the deer as lock icon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

sk8 said:


> Utcu could I get these , the first as the logo and the deer as lock icon?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Testing them out now. I'll have them posted on this post in a few minutes. I feel like the deer head is a bit too small and kills the details.







If there's anything else you'd like in it's place just let me know. Maybe a target or an arrow?


----------



## sk8

utcu said:


> Testing them out now. I'll have them posted on this post in a few minutes. I feel like the deer head is a bit too small and kills the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything else you'd like in it's place just let me know. Maybe a target or an arrow?


Sweet, thanks. I'll look for something else to go with it. Thanks for the speedy reply.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke

Bump

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## Barf

Disregard.


----------



## malpracti

This thread doesn't appear to be very active. However, I made a couple logos. Don't know if there are any Mike Patton fans in here, but here you go anyway.


----------



## pegasus

Could someone invert this and size for a logo? Could be red, blue or green. Thank you.
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

I'm planning a new batch soon. Didn't have a phone to test them on again so between that and personal stuff, everything else has been at a stand still. Lol. I'm still keeping an eye on the thread though.


----------



## utcu

pegasus said:


> Could someone invert this and size for a logo? Could be red, blue or green. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33230
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


All done. I did a light blue. If you want either of the other colors just let me know.


----------



## pegasus

utcu said:


> All done. I did a light blue. If you want either of the other colors just let me know.


Perfect, thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boldfilter




----------



## drawde40599

Looking for Honduras flag with black background for both small and large logo . http://www.nclrights.org/images/content/pagebuilder/15743.jpg any1 help/ hook me up ? Would be much appreciated


----------



## utcu

drawde40599 said:


> Looking for Honduras flag with black background for both small and large logo . http://www.nclrights...ilder/15743.jpg any1 help/ hook me up ? Would be much appreciated


Here you go. I hope you like them. I started the image from scratch for a cleaner look.

And to everyone else following this thread I just wanted to say sorry for the long absence. I'm still dealing with a bunch of BS from all sides. I feel much better but I'm not cleared to go back to work until after the new year begins. Which I guess I understand. I go back for a full re-evaluation in January. It'll be awesome to start off the year with a certified clean bill of health. lol. I'm not giving up on this thread though! Don't think I'll ever stop making these things. And since this thread I have friends requesting icons and wallpapers and all kinds of stuff. Don't be afraid to ask for things other than logos. 
Also if anyone notices posts in here piling up without my response or they want/need something quickly. Don't be afraid to pm me aslo my email is [email protected] ...no spam please, but feel free to drop a message whenever for a quicker response or to ask me where the hell I've been.

And finally the two other images I posted are owl themed ones I did for a friend. As always they're on my flickr as well. The first one is a boot logo and the second one was made as a custom slider icon for cm10 but it'd make a great lock icon or any icon for that matter.








and I'm feeling a comic book heavy update in the near future. Maybe some Dr.Who stuff too. Perhaps disney movies and old nickelodeon cartoons as well... Any thoughts, suggestions, requests, or cooking recipes are welcome.


----------



## utcu

Another quick logo. Mildly modded version of the owl icon. Kinda funny how the letters disappear in the preview. lol


----------



## exitium

AWESOME. Cannibal Corpse and Dying fetus! I was on tour with both bands in the fall of 2010. You listen to Devourment?


----------



## utcu

exitium said:


> AWESOME. Cannibal Corpse and Dying fetus! I was on tour with both bands in the fall of 2010. You listen to Devourment?


I don't think I have. I'll look into them though. Isn't much I won't listen to. lol

I am putting this next one up for multiple reasons. 1. I like it. 2. I want to draw attention to Google's new alternate/augmented reality game. I'm already sucked in and I haven't even received my invite yet...

Enough of the big font. hah. I think google has upped the bar with this project. There's an app on the market called "Ingress". It's in closed beta status right now. There's a post over on Droid-Life that can give you more info. Also this site is part of the whole ARG http://www.nianticproject.com/. Looks pretty promising and kinda crazy.


----------



## Subvertz

Can you do the Ingress app icon too? The upside down pyramid in a cube might make a neat little lock image.


----------



## Barf

Subvertz said:


> Can you do the Ingress app icon too? The upside down pyramid in a cube might make a neat little lock image.


I can have it for you tomorrow.


----------



## Subvertz

No rush, don't even have an invite yet!


----------



## utcu

I already had it done. Lol. I'm using it as a short cut for the app on my lock screen so it should fit nicely as a lock icon.


----------



## Barf

Didn't mean to steal your thunder Utcu, didn't know if you were on vacation or not! Lol. I don't use Photoshop, was gonna make my dad do it.

What about the colored one??


----------



## utcu

Lol. I'm out for the day but I'll throw together a few of the colored one when I get home. I'll do a large white one, a large blue one and I'll do the blue lock. I'm hoping to keep up like I used to on thread.


----------



## utcu

These are untested because I wanted to upload them before I ate dinner, but as usual just let me know how they are or if they're distorted at all or anything of that sort. They should all work though. There's the regular blue and white, blue and black, and black and white.


----------



## utcu

And if anyone is interested. I also made a few ingress backgrounds for my nexus and my mac. If anyone is interested just let me know and I'll put them in a zip for you to download or I'lll post them to my flickr. The ones with the words took a while. lol. The wallpapers that aren't shown are the same as the one with the words except I did 3 versions.










Edit: Here's a link. INGRESS STUFF


----------



## antintyty

I can't believe I missed this too...wow, glad I found it now...


----------



## utcu

Another small update in a few posts. Been trying to get housework done today so I've only tested a couple of these. Yous know the routine if it needs to be fixed. Just let me know. lol. Fixing them usually takes less time than uploading these multi post updates.


----------



## utcu

#2


----------



## utcu

#3


----------



## utcu

And finally. I'm hoping they all work. I'm uploading them to my flickr now. So if there's any issues let me know asap so I can pull them from there as well. Thanks


----------



## TheTyler0013

Really looking for a dead space marker logo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

